# Lobster Roaches In The UK



## Sheldon Johnson (Jun 24, 2005)

Im looking for a supplier of lobster roaches in the UK, so does anyone know of anyone who might have some for sale?


----------



## Ian (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Sheldon,

Yeah, I have some for sale, have a fwew cultures going at the moment. Do you want to trade for anything?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jun 24, 2005)

That sounds interesting Ian. Ill drop you an email in a few days.


----------

